# Meal Replacements



## peejay (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on meal replacement shakes that taste half decent.  I have about 10 packets on pro lab's lean mass complex chocolate left, but I can't take the after taste from them.

I started lifting religiously about 9 months ago.  I'm 22 years old 5'9" not sure what my bf% is it's def pretty low, but when I started lifting I was like 145 pounds.  I'm up to a little over 170 now, but I've been trying to really get my diet straight, but It's tough since I work full-time and go to college.  Thanks.


----------



## Jello (Jul 21, 2010)

Here, try this

http://www.synthetek.com/products/syntheblend-protein-meal-replacement/


----------



## MPMC (Jul 21, 2010)

I make my own..
1 cup lowfat milk 
1/2 cup eggwhites 
1 1/2 cup oats 
1 scoop whey 
2 tbsp peanut butter
3 ice cubes 

Tastes great and packs around 800-1000 cals, 100 g carbs, and about 70 g protein.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 21, 2010)

peejay said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on meal replacement shakes that taste half decent.  I have about 10 packets on pro lab's lean mass complex chocolate left, but I can't take the after taste from them.
> 
> I started lifting religiously about 9 months ago.  I'm 22 years old 5'9" not sure what my bf% is it's def pretty low, but when I started lifting I was like 145 pounds.  I'm up to a little over 170 now, but I've been trying to really get my diet straight, but It's tough since I work full-time and go to college.  Thanks.



You can make you own quite easily. Use some solid whey isolate like Synthepure and then you can get creative from there wheter your trying to lean up or bulk up.


----------



## K1 (Jul 22, 2010)

SyntheBLEND from Synthetek is an excellent meal replacement!


----------



## kaju (Jul 22, 2010)

there is a whole lot of good ones out there.
for starters buy a good whey powder and always get vanilla -  then you may add flavores if you want. 
for instance I like EAS whey protein and add what ever fruit I have on hand, green apple, blue berrys, strawberrys, bananna or if im in the mood add some cocoa....
The added fruit will boost the calories to what would be considered a MRP but you will get the real vitamins and mineral and not the synthetic ones added in a pre packaged MRP


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a top quality whey protein isolate. The best being from synthetek (synthepure). Add to that some oatmeal/oatbran mix and maybe some coconut water.

Gaspari's real mass is the last one I tried and I give it top marks... best tasting ever


----------



## kaju (Jul 23, 2010)

Elvia1023 said:


> Get a top quality whey protein isolate. The best being from synthetek (synthepure). Add to that some oatmeal/oatbran mix and maybe some coconut water.
> 
> Gaspari's real mass is the last one I tried and I give it top marks... best tasting ever



I agree it does tast good


----------

